# Momo, is home... But he isn't eating. HELP!



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

Momo, just got home last night but since then he hasn't eaten. The breeder I got him from told me that she didn't feed him, because of fear that he may vomit in the car. And told me to feed him when I got home, she said that he was a good eater, and even a pig at times. But he still hasn't eaten at all since we have gotten home.
Is this normal.http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The more knowledgeable will put in their opinions, I am sure. My thought is - I wouldn't worry at this point - if it was just last night that you brought him home. This is a huge change for him. He has left the only home he has known. Make sure he has water available, but I think he will probably eat when he is hungry and his nerves have settled a bit. And try to remain calm yourself, as I am sure they pick up on our feelings as well. Bringing home a new puppy can be a bit stressful for the first few days. I remember that part WELL!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much . Give him a bit longer. Are you feeding the same thing as the breeder?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Have you tried hand feeding? some times I do that to get them started.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree with Suzi on the hand feeding. I don't think you should worry right now. Everyone's right it was a huge change. He just needs time to adjust to his new surroundings. 

Keep us all posted!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was going to suggest the same thing about hand feeding a little. Let us know how it goes. I know it can be scary in the beginniing, but just imagine how it is for him. He's in a foreign land with none of the people and dogs he knows. Give him a little time to adjust.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

please let us know how it is going. did he eat anything? drinking water?


----------



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

He hasn't really been drinking alot or eating, he is kinda scared sround the rest of our familly. I finally got him to eat a little it but I had to go into the bathroom, and had to hand feed him first. I'm just scared for him, I have to figure out a way to get him use to everyone else. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> I wouldn't worry too much . Give him a bit longer. Are you feeding the same thing as the breeder?


Yes he is eating the same food, she gave me a bag of food when I got him.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am very worried.
Tomorrow is Monday. - can you get him to the vet?
what does the breeder say? have you been in touch?
keep trying to feed him. maybe confine him to a small space?


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Try to give him an ice cube. That should help him take in water for now. 

I know my dog liked to eat in a quiet area. Any distractions would throw him off. Maybe you can try that? Try to contact the breeder also.


----------



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

gelbergirl said:


> I am very worried.
> Tomorrow is Monday. - can you get him to the vet?
> what does the breeder say? have you been in touch?
> keep trying to feed him. maybe confine him to a small space?


If he still isn't eating tomorrow, I planned to take him to the vet tuesday.
The breeder said that he may need a couple of days to adjust, she also said that in her home he east like a pig.
I took him in my room and he ate about half of his food.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I know how stressful this is to you and your darling puppy, but try to relax. Just let him be around the family, hold and love him and let him get a lot of rest. I'm sure that you will notice him relaxing and fitting in just fine. The fact that he ate half his food is great. It will be fine! Hugs!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know how far of a car ride you had. When I picked up my girl it was a 4 and a half hour drive home. She was sick even though she had not eaten. I got her on a Sat and took her to the vet on Monday, because most contracts state you should have the dog checked out by your vet within 48 hours. This lets you know if there are any problems and you can set your dog up with the first visit not being a shot just a exam and a get to know you. My girl did not eat for three days, she did drink some, this is normal for many dogs. Changing homes is very stressful for dogs. You should also make for sure your baby has a 'safe place' that is off limits to everyone. This can be a create or a dog bed or a pillow on the floor it should be in a quite place within the center of activity in your home not a room away from everyone. This will serve you well as your puppy grows, this will be the place that your pup will go to to rest. You need to set the rules if you have children about how even cute pups need a private place. New pets like to just set back and get the lay of the land and rest up for their new adventure when they first come home. Of course there are those that just jump in.
Congrats on your new family member, can't wait for more pictures, we never tire of pictures or stories.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

You have said that he HAS eaten today, just not as much as you expected or in the way in which you expected. I don't see where there is anything to worry about. 

My Mojo was terrified and ate very little the first day with us. It is a huge change for these puppies to leave the litter, their parents and, usually, a lot of other dogs at the breeder's home. You have to keep in mind that your pup has never eaten alone in his life, by which I mean he has never eaten without the company of other dogs he knows.

Mojo actually never ate a lot for many weeks of his puppy-hood...EXCEPT when he would go to visit with his half sister down the street. Then he always ate very well. 

Just remember, your Momo is scared, lonely, challenged to find his way in a totally new environment, surrounded by people who are all brand new to him. Just give him as much calm and comfort as you can, and he will most likely be quite different even by tomorrow.

I don't agree that you should keep trying to feed him, at least the way I took that comment, because it had me visualizing you chasing him with food all day...you'll just stress yourself out and him. Offer him food 3 or 4 times a day, and if he eats, he eats, and if he doesn't, he doesn't. He WILL eat, and also keep in mind that these puppies eat TINY amounts of food.

I would also discourage the ice cube; giving any dog ice can be dangerous.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

divastar226 said:


> If he still isn't eating tomorrow, I planned to take him to the vet tuesday.
> The breeder said that he may need a couple of days to adjust, she also said that in her home he east like a pig.
> I took him in my room and he ate about half of his food.


 Puppy food labels are all different. And it depends on how much your pup weighs to how much to give her. Our food for a 5lb pup is only 1/4 to 1/2 I had the days food measured and gave it about 3 times a day so that is very little. If you add a bit of water and microwave for about 10 sec to 20 sec it softens it and they get more water. Test it to make sure it is not to hot.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

This is the first thing I checked on the internet this morning! Glad he is eating.
Does he have a quiet little space set up for him so he can go somewhere and feel safe? Crate nearby. Not sure how many people are in household/kids, etc, but Momo should have a place he can go and feel safe, nap, have quiet time.

Glad things are going better, and he should be on the way to see his vet anyway.
How many weeks is Momo ?

Kisses to him from me . . . .


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Some of these little Havs can be very picky/faddy eaters and easily put off their food, but they won't starve themselves! They also like to have their owner stand close by whilst they eat, I'm sure all will be fine once Momo has become used to his new home,Our first Hav, Dizzie took a few days to settle down with his food, he hardly ate anything for the first 2 days.Good luck!


----------



## Uno10 (Jan 25, 2011)

we got Uno few weeks ago and the first couple of days we fed him boiled chicken. Once he was used to eating in his new bowl and understood the eating area we mixed increasing quantities of his food (Lifes Abundance) and got him to switch.

There was a day in between when he held out for chicken but that quickly passed. Hope that helps.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with what everyone is saying..give him time and stay close by when he is supposed to eat. Early on if we left the room Kipling would follow...he only ate if we stayed in the room with him. We eventually broke that habit. 

Also...try a plate..sometimes the bowl is the issue...strange as that may sound. 

What I wouldn't be seduced into is a whole lot of extra that you may not want to carry on...these smart little Hav's get very used to having it their way. Kipling refused kibble to which we promptly started to add just a teensy dash of parmesan...came a time he didn't want kibble at all anymore without his cheese....we managed to change that habit but just know hand-feeding, offering food you don't necessarily want to offer on a regular basis etc. can all become habits very quickly.

It all sounds normal and I'm sure he'll be just fine.


----------



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

Momo is all better now, and I couldnt be happier. He is eating all of his food, and drinking more water. Its a weight off my shoulders that he is all better.
thanks for all the concern, and advice


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Yayyy :whoo: gladd to hear he is better. 

Now...we need pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hooray!!!! The next worry will be he is eating too much!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news! I know you are so relieved! These are our babies and we worry - that's a mother's job!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Whew! That's a relief. They do frighten us when anything goess awry. Now I want to hear all about his cute puppiness . . . with photos of course.


----------

